# <g> im Auslaut [Aussprache]



## Henrymy

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiß, dass die Deutsche Sprache viel mehr phonetisch als Englisch ist, aber etwas treibt mich in Wahnsinn. Der 'g' Buchstabe am Ende des Worts ist manchmal wie 'ch' in 'ich' und manchmal wie 'k' in 'kraft' ausgeprochen. Deswegen bin ich vollkommen verwirrt wie ich Worter wie 'beschäfti*g*' oder 'bedächti*g*' aussprachen soll.

Gibt es eine Regel?

Dankschön.


----------



## Kajjo

The correct standard pronunciation is like "-ich" [ç]: _König, richtig, Käfig, heilig_

As learner of German I recommend to use [ç] and follow standard pronunciation. There are German regional accents that pronounce [k], though.



Henrymy said:


> beschäfti*gt*


"Beschäftig" doesn't exist. With "-t" it is pronounced [bəˈʃɛftɪçt] like "-icht".



Henrymy said:


> bedächti*g*


[bəˈdɛçtɪç] like "-ich".


----------



## Demiurg

Wichtig ist noch zu wissen, dass das gleiche _-ig_ innerhalb eines Wortes wie _-ik_ ausgeprochen wird:

_König_ [ˈkøːnɪ*ç*], aber _königlich_ [ˈkøːnɪ*k*lɪç] (und im Plural wie _-ig_: _König_e [ˈkøːnɪ*ɡ*ə])


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> _König_ [ˈkøːnɪ*ç*], aber _königlich_ [ˈkøːnɪ*k*lɪç] (und im Plural wie _-ig_: _König_e [ˈkøːnɪ*ɡ*ə])


Mir fällt diese Regel schwer. Ohne das Forum hätte ich sie nicht gekannt.


Regional gibt es viele Abweichungen. Für mich ist diese Regel sehr schwierig.

In Fremdwörtern, wie Garage, wird das "g" am Ende des Wortes sogar wie stimmhaftes "sch" ausgesprochen. 

In lokaler Umgangssprache (Berlin, Magdeburg u.a.) gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten, die ursprünglich aus dem Dialekt stammen, auf die ich hier nicht eingehen will. Sollten sie aber auftreten, erkläre ich sie gern.


----------



## Frank78

Um noch mal paar allgemeinglütige Regeln aufzustellen:

"-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*)
"-ig" gefolgt von einem Konsonanten -> *ç* 
"-ig" gefolgt von einer Flexionsendung (-ige, -iger) -> *g*

"-iglich" ->* k*


----------



## srk

Frank78 said:


> "-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*)
> "-ig" gefolgt von einem Konsonanten -> *ç*


... mit "Königreich" als  Ausnahme? -> *g*


----------



## Hutschi

Königreich - Wiktionary
IPA(key): /ˈkøːnɪkˌʁai̯ç/


srk said:


> ... mit "Königreich" als Ausnahme? -> *g*



Warum sollte hier die Auslautverhärtung nicht stattfinden?

Es ist eher eine Ausnahme zu  "-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*) 

Diese Art Ausnahmen sind häufig.

Soweit ish es sehe (höre) - werden regional unterschiedlich in der Alltagssprache 
die Formen oft einheitlich verwendet, ohne zwischen g,k und ç zu unterscheiden.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> With "-t" it is pronounced [bəˈʃɛftɪçt] like "-icht".


Ich spreche es -ikt aus. Empfindest Du diese Aussprache als regional (vermutlich noch ein Erbe meiner ursprünglich österreichischen Prägung)? Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen den Endungen von _beschäftigt _und _Habicht _nicht nur schriftlich.

Nebenbei: der Titel sollte korrekt lauten: _Die Aussprache des deutschen Buchstaben g_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich halte es für regional unterschiedlich.

Beispiel: Sprachatlas für König: Aussprache König, wenig und zwanzig

Im Norden ist es Könich, im Süden Könik und in der Mitte teilweise Könisch.
Fast gleiche Ausbreitung haben "wenig" und "zwanzig".


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> von _beschäftigt _und _Habicht _nicht nur schriftlich.


Richtig, es wird gleich gesprochen, aber verschieden geschrieben.


Hutschi said:


> Ich halte es für regional unterschiedlich.


Nun, es gibt eine klare Standardaussprache und es gibt viele regionale, dialektale Varianten und Akzente. Das ist doch immer so. Wie müssen doch wohl nicht darüber diskutieren, dass "Könisch" einfach FALSCH ist gemessen an der Standardaussprache? Dass das in einigen Regionen ein typischer Akzent ist, ist doch unbestritten.


----------



## Frank78

srk said:


> ... mit "Königreich" als  Ausnahme? -> *g*



Stimmt, das scheint eine Ausnahme zu sein, aber mit Auslautverhörtung, also /k/.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Stimmt, das scheint eine Ausnahme zu sein, aber mit Auslautverhörtung, also /k/.


_königlich und Königreich _ 
...sind altbekannte Ausnahmen. Das innere -ig wird hier mit /k/ gesprochen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Richtig, es wird gleich gesprochen, aber verschieden geschrieben.
> 
> Nun, es gibt eine klare Standardaussprache und es gibt viele regionale, dialektale Varianten und Akzente. Das ist doch immer so. Wie müssen doch wohl nicht darüber diskutieren, dass "Könisch" einfach FALSCH ist gemessen an der Standardaussprache? Dass das in einigen Regionen ein typischer Akzent ist, ist doch unbestritten.


_Könisch_ ist keine Standardaussprache. Das brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Es ist korrekt in der Umgangssprache und lokal. Ich habe hier lediglich die Frage beantwortet mit Quellennachweis, ergänzt um die dritte Hauptvariante:


bearded said:


> Ich spreche es -ikt aus. Empfindest Du diese Aussprache als regional (vermutlich noch ein Erbe meiner ursprünglich österreichischen Prägung)? Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen den Endungen von _beschäftigt _und _Habicht _nicht nur schriftlich.
> ...


Die Quelle sagt, wie es wo im alltäglichen Gebrauch gesprochen wird.

PS: Sie zeigt auch zusätzliche Angaben zur Hauptverbreitung.

Und ich habe jetzt noch explizit #2 von Kajjo bestätigt.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _königlich und Königreich _
> ...sind altbekannte Ausnahmen. Das innere -ig wird hier mit /k/ gesprochen.


Ausnahmen wovon?  Das ist doch die absolute Regel.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist eine Ausnahme hiervon:


Frank78 said:


> Um noch mal paar allgemeingültige Regeln aufzustellen:
> 
> "-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*)
> ...


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> Um noch mal paar allgemeinglütige Regeln aufzustellen:
> 
> "-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*)
> ...


Die Regel ist falsch!  

Edit:  Es ist noch etwas komplizierter:


> Es gibt allerdings auch Fälle, in denen _-ig_ als Verschlusslaut [k] realisiert wird – nämlich dann, wenn auf –_ig_ unmittelbar die Ableitungssilbe –_lich_ folgt: _lediglich_ [‘le:dikliç], _ewiglich_ [‚evikliç], _königlich_ [‚könikliç]. Dies geschieht aus Gründen des Wohlklangs: zwei Mal [ç] hintereinander soll vermieden werden. Diese Regel gilt ebenso für das Wort _Königreich_ [‚könikraiç] – hier spricht man ebenfalls [k], auch wenn nach der Endung _-ig_ ein Konsonant folgt



"Königreich" ist wohl wirklich eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Hutschi

Edit: Dass die Regel falsch oder komplexer ist, das  denke ich auch, denn die Regeln widersprechen sich:



Frank78 said:


> ...
> 
> "-ig" am Silbenende -> *ç* (wie in i*ch*)
> "-ig" gefolgt von einem Konsonanten -> *ç*
> "-ig" gefolgt von einer Flexionsendung (-ige, -iger) -> *g*
> 
> "-iglich" ->* k*



Beispiel:
"-iglich" -> k (_nach Regel 1 auch  ç (wie in ich) 
Aber so wird es zum Teil auch gesprochen. (umgangssprachlich, natürlich)

(Edit: 1. Satz an Änderung in #16 angepasst)_


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Die Quelle sagt, wie es wo im alltäglichen Gebrauch gesprochen wird.


Diese Quelle befasst sich eigentlich nicht mit der Endung -igt (zumindest nicht so ausdrücklich). Nur die von Frank78 zitierte Regel (-ig gefolgt von einem Konsonanten) tut das.  In der 2.Person von _beschäftigen _(beschäftigst) gilt die Aussprache -içst auch? Die würde mir ziemlich schwer fallen.


----------



## Hutschi

Mir ist die Regel unklar. Ich bin in der Mitte zwischen zwei Gebieten.

Nach Frank:
"-ig" gefolgt von einer *Flexionsendung *(-ige, -iger) -> *g*
müsste es "g" gesprochen werden, aber das glaube ich nicht. Edit: Es ist komplexer. Ich meinte Flexionsendungen wie "igst".

Was die Aussprache von "k" betrifft: Für einige wird es nach "g" klingen, weil ich es nur wenig behauche.

Ich selbst verwende spontan "k", aber auch manchmal "*ç* ".

Die bisher genannten Regeln sind für das Beispiel sehr unklar.
Die Standardaussprache richtet sich hier nicht unbedingt am Gebrauch und der tägliche Gebrauch nicht an der Standardaussprache aus.
Standardaussprache wird aber dort verwendet, wo sie vorgeschrieben ist.
Ich bin nicht sicher, denke aber, dass die Standardaussprache in Österreich zudem anders ist, als in der BRD.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Diese Quelle befasst sich eigentlich nicht mit der Endung -igt (zumindest nicht so ausdrücklich). Nur die von Frank78 zitierte Regel (-ig gefolgt von einem Konsonanten) tut das.  In der 2.Person von _beschäftigen _(beschäftigst) gilt die Aussprache -içst auch? Die würde mir ziemlich schwer fallen.


Wiktionary bezeichnet [bəˈʃɛftɪ*ç*st] als Standard und [bəˈʃɛftɪ*k*st] als österreichisch. Aber Wiktionary ist als Quelle nicht unbedingt erste Wahl.

Edit: Hutschi war schneller.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Mir ist die Regel unklar. Ich bin in der Mitte zwischen zwei Gebieten.
> 
> Nach Frank:
> "-ig" gefolgt von einer *Flexionsendung *(-ige, -iger) -> *g*
> müsste es "g" gesprochen werden, aber das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Ich selbst verwende spontan "k", aber auch manchmal "*ç* ".



 Du sagst "ein lustiker Abend" und "weniker Leute als beim letzen Mal"?

/ç/ bzw. /ʃ/ hab ich da schon öfter gehört, aber /k/...


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Du sagst "ein lustiker Abend" und "weniker Leute als beim letzen Mal"?
> 
> /ç/ bzw. /ʃ/ hab ich da schon öfter gehört, aber /k/...


Ich glaube nicht, das das eine große Rolle spielt. In beiden Regionen, seiner ursprünglichen und wo er jetzt lebt, besteht kaum ein hörbarer Unterschied zwischen g und k. Die Selbstwahrnehmung, wann man selbst ein g und wann man ein k sagt, ist bisweilen etwas beliebig.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Um noch mal paar allgemeinglütige Regeln aufzustellen:


Ich weiß nicht, ob die Regeln hier nicht etwas theoretisch sind. Man sollte _König_ wie _Könich_ und _Burg_ wie _Burk_ aussprechen. Die meisten im Süden sagen _Könik_ und _Burk_, im Norden _Könich_ und _Burch_ und in der Mitte geht es durcheinander; dazu kommt dann auch noch die Variante _Könisch_.

Ich habe letztens mal wieder die berühmte Aufnahme des Faust mit Gründkens als Mephisto aus den 60ern gesehen. Wenn jemand lupenreine Bühnendeutsch gesprochen hat, dann er und ich habe an einer Stelle auch von ihm _Könik_ gehört.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> In beiden Regionen, seiner ursprünglichen und wo er jetzt lebt, besteht kaum ein hörbarer Unterschied zwischen g und k.



Ja eben und deswegen wundert mich das /k/ umso mehr, da ja bekanntlichermaßen im Sächsischen alles "verweichlicht" wird.
Allenfalls wenn jemand versucht krampfhaft Standarddeutsch zu sprechen kann ein Hyperkorrektes /k/ rauskommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Du sagst "ein lustiker Abend" und "weniker Leute als beim letzen Mal"?
> 
> /ç/ bzw. /ʃ/ hab ich da schon öfter gehört, aber /k/...


Das ist ein Missverständnis.
Ich sage "ein lustiger Abend" oder "ein lusti/ç/er Abend.

Die Regeln widersprechen sich teilweise.

Es war ein Tippfehler. Danke für den Hinweis, ich korrigiere es. Ich meinte mit Flexionsendung wie in "belustigst", vergaß aber, das Wort zu schreiben.
Das widerspricht der Flexionsendungsregel mit "g". Es ist sehr komplex.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Das ist ein Missverständnis.
> Ich sage "ein lustiger Abend" oder "ein lusti/ç/er Abend.
> 
> Was die Aussprache von "k" betrifft: Für einige wird es nach "g" klingen, weil ich es nur wenig behauche.



Ja, so hätte ich das erwartet.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ja eben und deswegen wundert mich das /k/ umso mehr, da ja bekanntlichermaßen im Sächsischen alles "verweichlicht" wird.
> Allenfalls wenn jemand versucht krampfhaft Standarddeutsch zu sprechen kann ein Hyperkorrektes /k/ rauskommen.


Nein, das funktioniert anders herum: was für uns "verweichlicht" ist, ist für sie ein "normales"_ k_. Das, was du und ich in _lustiger_ als ein _g_ hören, kann ein Franke oder Sachse durchaus als _k_ identifizieren. Das heißt nicht, dass sie _lustiger_ irgendwie anders aussprechen als wir. Sie hören es nur anders.


----------

